# Dzelži / Hardware >  piesledzoties wi-fi paradas uzraksts, ka internets nav pieejams

## juris90

hmm. sen neesmu rakstijis šeit. tatad nedēļu atpakaļ uzradās sekojoša problēma, privātmājā visu laiku lietoju kaimiņa wi-fi, bet tad pagājušonedēļ tam kaimiņš uzlika paroli, jo sāka uz viņa wi-fi parak daudz tautas sēdēt. paroli man kaimiņš iedeva, (labs kaimiņš) ievadu paroli, viss it kā notiek, pieslēdzos pie viņa tīkla un tad izmet uzrakstu, ka internets nav pieejams. Kas varētu būt par problēmu, varbūt kādam ir bijis līdzīgi? viņš pats pie manis nāk un interesējas vai esmu dabujis internetu, bet pagaidām nekā. viņa visi trīs portatīvie iet ok, paņēmu pat no čoma portatīvo, tam ievadot paroli viss ir ok, tatad vaina ar manu portatīvo, lai pārliecinātos vai manam portatīvajam uztvērējs nav nobrucis pārbaudiju pie čoma wi-fi tur viss arī ok piesledzas uzreiz. ar čoma pc pieslēdzos pie kaimiņa rūtera, nomainiju wi-fi nosaukumu, nomainiju raidīšanas kanālu, bet tāpat nekas nemainijās. un rūtera konfigurācijā ieejot var redzēt, ka mans pc ir pieslēdzies tam, uz sava pc atslēdzu antivirusu, windows brandmauzeri, bet arī nekas nemainijās, jāpiebilst, ka pc neesmu ne updeitus taisijis, ne kaut ko konfigurācijā mainijis, laikam atliek tikai windowsu pārinstalēt?
p.s. centos sarakstīt pēc iespējas vairāk informācijais, lai mazāk jautājumu, jo man neiet internets un te tagad nesanak ienākt bieži.  :: 
ceru uz drīzu, sakarīgu ieteikumu.  ::

----------


## ansius

kas par portabli (interesē konkrēti wifi tikla karte) un kas pa windows. Esmu saskāries - problēma mēdz būt tanī ka bez specifiska update dažiem vecākiem adapteriem neiet WPA2 drošības atslēgas (noskaidro kāda tipa aizsardzība ir) - un tad tur visādi brīnumi var būt.

----------


## juris90

uz metienu nepateikšu, kas par tīkla karti, bet dators: Asus F3T, Windows 7 un aizsardzība jā liekas bija WPA2 točna un vel kaut kas vai personal vai password piem. WPA2 password.

----------


## ansius

par tīklēni - man kaut vai PCI/VEN vajag... pēc manuāļa (asus lapā var atrast) tavs suportē tikai wpa, attiecīgi jāskatās vai ir iespējams update tīklenei - ja nav tad - nekā - vai nu maini tīkleni, vai arī sarunā ar kaimiņu par wpa (kas gan ir nedroši).

----------


## juris90

jā drošības atslēga ir WPA2-PSK, ja pareizi sapratu tad tīkla adapteris ir: Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network adapter, un tīkla kontrolieris NVIDIA nForce

----------


## ansius

pamēģini šo draiveri http://failiem.lv/u/bjdmdiv

----------


## juris90

nesanak man ieiet tava linkā, ne no portatīvā, ne stacionārā, laikam kaut kas viņiem ar serveri, reizēm pat failiem.lv pat atvert nesanāk, ja atver tad ieladet tapat nesanak.
varbūt uz epastu vari atmest? qjuris@inbox.lv

----------


## tornislv

šodien ap 16:30 kaut kas Latvijā globāli ar routēm internetā nokārās, man no mājas DSL Diena ir, Delfi nav, ELFA ir, Boot nav, etc etc. Tiesa, no mobilā caur 3G viss tas, ko neredzu caur DSL - iet. No mobilā neiet Apollo un TVnet, kas iet caur DSL  ::

----------


## juris90

nu tad viss skaidrs, jāmēģina būs rīt, pietiek sēdēt pie vada un gaidit kamer aizies viss kā vajag, arī lietus jau beidzies.

----------


## juris90

Lielum lielais paldies biedram ansius, ja ar iedoto draiveri nekas nesanaca, tad vismaz par ieteikumu/padomu. draiveri ieinstalejot, atarhiveju bet nebija .exe faila, atradu google citu dariveri,ar to viss ok, tagad darbojas ar visu wpa2-psk. cepums tev no manis.  ::

----------


## ansius

::  ņem pa labu... (exe nav draiveru formāts, tas ir instalers. draiveri var arī manuāli iebarot)

----------


## juris90

ja nav grūti varbūt vari pāris vārdos izstāstīt kā veikt manuālo "iebarošanu", varbūt kādreiz noderēs.

----------


## ansius

apmēram šādi: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows...windows-vista/

----------


## juris90

nu jāsaka atkal Paldies. izlasīju iedoto linku, secinājums- tas ir pavisam vienkārši, pamēģināju uz sava pc, bet ne līdz galam, lai kaut ko nesabojātu, bet, lai kaut ko saprastu.  ::

----------

